# Filtern nach datei Typen?



## ByeBye 8492 (20. November 2002)

moin moin, meld ich mich ma wieder mit nem neuen Problem 

wir sollen jetzt einen einfachen MP3/wav/mid player erstellen aber 
ich will den so machen das man nur die Multimedia Datein in der "file Box" sieht und nicht die ganzen anderen .txt datein und so weiter, gibbet da in VB eine Filterfunktion?


danke im vorraus
Muffin


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. November 2002)

Eine Funktion dazu gibt es, wenn Du die Dateien selbst in eine ListBox eintragen willst. Aber normalerweise gibt es dafür eine FileListBox, und bei der kann man mal in den Eigenschaften nach *Pattern* suchen und diese entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## Grimreaper (21. November 2002)

Alternativ könntest du statt der Filelistbox zum auswählen der Dateien den Common-Dialog verwenden.
Das Filtern geht dann so:
.Filter = "Mp3s|*.mp3|Alle Dateien|*.*" usw.


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (22. November 2002)

Wenn ich das mit der Pattern Methode mache, wie kann ich ihm sagen das er nach mehreren Datein filtern soll ( er macht immer nur MP3)

wie muss ich die beiden Formate trennen?

";" "," ??


Erstmal danke fuer eure schnelle hilfe


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. November 2002)

Die Pattern-Eigenschaft ist ein String, und den Filter kannst Du mit einem Semikolon trennen:

```
File1.Pattern = "*.dll;*.exe"
```
Oder Du nimmst Dir einfach eine normale ListBox und überprüfst jede Datei aus einem Verzeichnis auf eine bestimmte Endung und bei Übereinstimmung trägst Du diese Datei dann in die Liste ein.


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (22. November 2002)

Thx fuer deine schnelle hilfe

wenn ich das in der Property Box ( wo die ganzen Eigenschaften sind)
so eintrage dann zeigt er nur die wav datein an


*.wav; *.mp3 


was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. November 2002)

> was ist daran falsch?


Das Leerzeichen.


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (22. November 2002)

Danke danke danke 


Du bist meine Rettung !!!!

Thx nochmal


----------

